# brewing cider



## JBroida (Feb 4, 2012)

just got back from the homebrew store this evening... picked up some ale yeast, yeast nutrient, and sanitizer... have the apple juice, sugar, and other equip at home. First time brewing since college. Looking forward to it. I'll try to take some pics of the process. My setup it kind of a joke for now, but i have to thank Sara for getting me started with this again... she got me a mr. beer kit as part of my anniversary gift. Not the best setup, but it will work for this first batch. Thankfully, i've been saving up gallon glass jugs in anticipation of this for a while now.

Any other homebrewers out there?


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to make wine. right now I am working on finding investors for a liquor line I have been developing. We are almost there, if all goes well, I will be on the shelves next year.
I won't tell you what it is, because it's a secret.lol


----------



## The Edge (Feb 5, 2012)

I did a little homebrewing in college myself, though haven't done it in years. Instead of brewing, I was thinking of getting a kegorator for my beer needs, though my parents have started making their own wine. I'll probably get in on the next barrel or two of that. I love cider though, makes me want to give that a shot some day, and maybe do a couple small batches of beer when I have more time on my hands. Just hard for me to justify making my own beer with the 5 or 6 microbreweries in the area. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah, but I have 10 year gaps between batches it seems. No one to enjoy it with 

-AJ


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm a homebrewer, it's been a few months since my last batch. Just got all the gear for all grain brewing awhile back.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

i will keep you guys posted on how it turns out for sure... one of the greatest things about cider, mead, and such is that its pretty care free for the most part... just a bit of work at the beginning, make sure everything is SUPER clean, lots of waiting, and then some work at bottling.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I'm a homebrewer, it's been a few months since my last batch. Just got all the gear for all grain brewing awhile back.



colorado springs was the best for homebrew.... stores everywhere for supplies... i used to go to the one "downtown" all the time... right by the cigar shop (super convenient)


----------



## ajhuff (Feb 5, 2012)

That would definitely help. I have to mail order everything.

-AJ


----------



## CalleNAK (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm an avid homebrewer. Just brewed my 100th batch. A 22% ABV Imperial Stout that I'm aging on oak cubes soaked with courvoisier. Calling it the Pimperial Stout. Where you buying your supplies at? Culver or Woodland Hills?

For your cider name, might I reccomend calling it Dickson Cider or Cummins Cider :doublethumbsup:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

lol...
I just stopped by culver city on the way home last night, but i didnt get around to brewing last night. Trying to get to it tonight. We'll see how it goes. I'm shooting for about 6-7%


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 5, 2012)

Jon,

You know if you need anything my roommate will gladly help. Even with any questions. That's the store he works at.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

i didnt know he worked there.

Hanging out the order day really prompted me to just get on this. I'll keep you posted on how it goes.

Side note... can you e-mail me that place in philly you use to pick up beer? I still want to import tommy knocker maple nut brown ale


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't blame you. I would be dying to start as well. I'm looking for that sight right now and seeing if I can find that beer.

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (Feb 5, 2012)

cool... thanks


----------



## JBroida (Feb 6, 2012)

alright... got the brewing started tonight... so stoked


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice. I made 5 gal of the hard stuff the first of October with some freshed unpasturized juice. It's been aging since. I just pressurized the keg last week but I haven't poured any yet. It came up to about 5.8% abv, it's quite dry though and I think I may back-sweeten it. Gonna see how it tastes carb'd first though.
Good luck with you ferment!


----------

